
ProtonVPN - vabmit
https://protonvpn.com/secure-vpn
======
otalp
For the free version, the speed is "low". How low exactly? What does it limit
download speed to? If it is good enough to stream videos, this might be truly
disruptive. Good, free(without a data cap) and secure VPNs don't really exist,
so This VPN, especially with Proton's reputation with their mail, might become
my go-to VPN

~~~
jjeaff
Hopefully it is not fast enough to stream videos. Because if it is, it
certainly won't last. No one can afford that kind of bandwidth without
monitization.

------
throwanem
The only real distinction from other VPNs I see is this:

> ProtonVPN's Secure Core architecture gives our secure VPN service the unique
> ability to defend against network based attacks. Secure Core protects your
> connection by routing your traffic through multiple servers before leaving
> our network.

Sounds a bit like a private-label Tor.

~~~
otalp
> Sounds a bit like a private-label Tor.

Aka: insecure Tor

~~~
Uberphallus
AKA: Tor without websites blocking you for accessing through Tor.

~~~
throwanem
For a minute.

------
blowski
What are the "interesting security features" vs using, say, IPVanish?

------
kav2k
Note: "interesting" parts are not included in the free offer.

------
Pandavonium
Excuse my ignorance, but how does this compare to a service like PIA?

~~~
urdnfast
From what I've read, there's a fair bit of concern about the trustworthiness
of other VPN providers [1]. Perhaps this is more trustworthy because it's from
the people who did ProtonMail.

[1] [https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/05/how-to-build-your-
ow...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/05/how-to-build-your-own-vpn-if-
youre-rightfully-wary-of-commercial-options/)

